# ISO Chocolate Souffle



## chinachef (Jun 4, 2004)

i like souffle


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Chocolate Souffles w/ White Chocolate Cream*

CHOCOLATE SOUFFLES WITH WHITE CHOCOLATE CREAM 
*(www.epicurious.com)*

3 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon instant espresso powder or instant coffee powder
5 ounces semisweet chocolate, chopped
1 tablespoon brandy
3 large egg yolks 
4 large egg whites
2 1/2 tablespoons sugar 
Powdered sugar
White Chocolate Cream (see below)

Butter four 2/3-cup soufflé dishes; coat with sugar. Stir water and espresso powder in heavy small saucepan until espresso powder dissolves. Add chocolate and brandy. Stir over low heat until mixture is smooth. Remove from heat. Whisk in yolks. Cool to room temperature. 
Beat egg whites in large bowl until foamy. Gradually add 2 1/2 tablespoons sugar and beat until medium-firm peaks form. Fold chocolate mixture into whites. Divide among soufflé dishes. Place on baking sheet. (Can be made 2 hours ahead. Let stand uncovered at room temperature.) 
Preheat oven to 400°F. Bake soufflés until puffed but still moist in center, about 14 minutes. Dust soufflés with powdered sugar. Serve immediately, passing White Chocolate Cream (below) separately.

WHITE CHOCOLATE CREAM 

This recipe was created to accompany Chocolate Soufflés with White Chocolate Cream. 

2 ounces good-quality white chocolate (such as Baker's or Lindt), chopped
1/2 cup chilled whipping cream 

Stir chocolate in top of double boiler set over simmering water until smooth. Remove from water. Cool to room temperature. Beat cream in medium bowl until firm peaks form. Stir half of cream into cooled chocolate; fold in remaining cream. (Can be made 4 hours ahead. Cover; chill.) Makes about 1 cup.


----------

